
Who do you think you are kidding, Mr Feynman - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2020/04/who-do-you-think-you-are-kidding-mr-feynman/
======
smoyer
If you want some good Feynman quotes, read "Surely You're Joking Mr. Feynman"
or watch the videos of his lectures. You're really not going to "get" Feynman
in 140 characters anyway (and yes, I know it's doubled now).

